# Sounder service Seattle-Everett coming soon



## Superliner Diner (May 29, 2003)

From KOMO News (TV Channel 4, Radio 1000 in Seattle), 5/28/03:



> EVERETT - Commuters between Everett and Seattle may soon be able to put the brakes on traffic congestion.
> Some commuter relief is coming down the track and Sound Transit is hoping commuters from Snohomish County to Thurston County will get on board.


The entire story is here.


----------



## Superliner Diner (May 29, 2003)

From Seattle _Post-Intellligencer_. 5/29/03:



> For the first time in 60 years, a commuter train will be running daily between Everett and Seattle beginning later this year, under an agreement announced yesterday between Sound Transit and the Burlington Northern Santa Fe Railroad.


The entire story is here.


----------



## gswager (May 29, 2003)

It's about time to start the northern Sounder system! I hope the liberals are learning about it that it provides a biggest advantage to commuters.

Sad news to VRE- it's time to give up the leased Sounder trains back to Seattle.


----------



## battalion51 (May 31, 2003)

Well chances are that VRe will either find more equiment to lease from GO, Metrolink, or even Tri-Rail, or they may buy some Bombardier coaches of their own, it's hard to tell what they will do.


----------



## Allen Dee (Jun 1, 2003)

The June issue of Trains Magazine features an article about Metrolink purchasing 3 F40PHs from Amtrak. The photo in the article shows what appears to me to be a CalTrain gallery car sitting in Taylor Yard in Los Angeles.

Does anyone know what this car is doing there?

If Metrolink is leasing equipment from CalTrain, then it is highly unlikely that Metrolink would lease any of their equipment to VRE to replace the cars being returned to Sounder.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 2, 2003)

Good thing to know, because I'll be moving to Seattle in about a month, thanks!


----------

